# Protein Dessert



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

1 tub of quark

1 scoop of extreme Protein any flavour i like strawb in this the best

1 tsp of sugar free jam

mix well with a fork

enjoy

xx


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, I haven't tried Quark but I'll keep an eye out for this!

Don't usually have jam but a sugar free version sounds good to go!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quark is brilliant and can use it with all sorts!!! I put mine in a pocket in chicken then back on the foreman...


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wendy said:


> Quark is brilliant and can use it with all sorts!!! I put mine in a pocket in chicken then back on the foreman...


I'll be sure to try this, thanks W!


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Will give that a try

i normally just add afew drops of icecold water to my protein powder every now and again and whisk it up into a paste and eat it off the spoon,really nice.


----------

